
Trump Wants NASA to Visit Jupiter’s Moon Europa and Explore the Solar System - evo_9
http://www.inquisitr.com/3710152/forget-mars-trump-wants-nasa-to-visit-jupiters-moon-europa-and-explore-the-solar-system/
======
SyneRyder
It's hard to take seriously any website that includes sidebar links to "Alien
UFO Invasion Fleet Will Reach Earth In September 2017, Obama Allegedly Warns
Putin".

I'll believe it when I see it, but with Peter Thiel on side, I wouldn't
completely rule it out. I mean, the part about Trump increasing focus &
investment in NASA. Not the alien invasion thing.

------
EJTH
But I was told by my TV and friends on facebook that Trump is an evil racist
with no other intent in life than to eat the souls of poor mexican anchor
children while he destroys every scientific achievement ever created by the
western world as the god fearing republican he is!

~~~
hga
Many people don't like to hear this, but since at least Carter->Reagan
Republicans have been a lot better in supporting things like science and space
exploration. Probably because no part of our collation considers them
intrinsically wrong or evil.

ADDED: LBJ->Nixon cannot be used to judge this due the the was in Vietnam (and
to a lesser extent that might hold true for W after 9/11, and he showed his
usual "genius" in picking NASA leadership), Nixon/Ford->Carter, though, would
bear investigation. And Carter was absolute, total death to _anything_
nuclear, it's just like him to take a small minded view of his experiences in
cleaning up this mess:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalk_River_Laboratories#1952_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalk_River_Laboratories#1952_NRX-
incident) And, hmmm, this _official_ NASA history says " _Jimmy Carter was
perhaps the least supportive of U.S. human space efforts of any president in
the last half-century...._ "
[http://www.nasa.gov/50th/50th_magazine/10presidents.html](http://www.nasa.gov/50th/50th_magazine/10presidents.html)

Obama might be an exception, though, and I'm pretty sure that's true for
space. He's not from the same generation as the bulk of those cultural anti-
science Baby Boomer, about my age, in fact, was I'd guess wowed by the Apollo
program like I was. Would have to check for his support of science research,
though.

I witnessed this first hand when Clinton NASA cutbacks killed the space
technologies etc. company I started working at in late 1993, (ADDED:) and
they're mentioned in the above NASA history link in the added paragraph above.
And of course the cancellation of the already being built Superconducting
Supercollider had much more than direct effects, which included a line running
outside the MIT EECS Undergraduate Office of students transferring into the
department.

~~~
joezydeco
_Probably because no part of our collation considers them intrinsically wrong
or evil._

Which party would be more interested in keeping defense contractors in
business?

~~~
hga
That goes a zillions times more for defense contractors, in not considering
them evil, _especially_ including keeping them in business.

Hard to win, impossible nowadays against a serious opponent, if you've let
them go out of business. And many many of our troops needlessly died in WWII
due to our playing catch up because we'd neglected these "merchants of death".

Also goes for defense related research, etc.; our response to that is not 1
ton ANFO IEDs
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterling_Hall_bombing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterling_Hall_bombing)).

The Romans had it right, " _si vis pacem, para bellum_ "
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Si_vis_pacem,_para_bellum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Si_vis_pacem,_para_bellum)).

------
xupybd
RIP Orion

------
deavmi
Cool.

